
IRL Glasses – Glasses That Block Screens - sirwitti
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ivancash/irl-glasses-glasses-that-block-screens
======
Jeremy1026
$80 (non-kickstarter price) for a pair of cheap frames and double-polarized
lenses? Profit margins must be through the roof here.

